
NetBSD-7.0 developer interview: Martin Husemann - mulander
http://beastie.pl/deweloperzy-netbsd-7-0-martin-husemann/
======
yrmt
Great series of interviews, thanks to the beastie.pl team!

~~~
krytarowski
Thanks! Few more to come next!

